# Biting ...



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

Usually Wilbur doesn't bite me. Only when I smell good , or she's hungry. But today I had her out, normal time, for play and then cuddles. But it's been half an hour and she's bit me 4 times already... Could it be because she's quilling ... Or am I doing something wrong ... Has she decided she hates me ...? I've washed my hands, as put on sanitizer so I do not smell good in anyway


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Probably from quilling, but I would let a vet know about it.
I think one of mine bit me because I had Hand-Sanitizer on.


----------



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

What's a vet going to do? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

ashleemarie said:


> What's a vet going to do? If you don't mind my asking


A vet would probably do some testing to see if it's sick etc. Biting can be a sign of pain.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Not smelling good is not the same as not smelling interesting! Do you usually use the sanitizer, or is that new?


----------



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually use it . So she doesn't think I smell good. 

Even if she just started biting ? 
She just bit me hard enough to break a bit of skin . I just wish my poor girl was back to Normal &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little guy has never bit, so I don't have much advice.

Quilling can make hedgehogs miserable. I've heard of some having behavioural changes to go with it.

And, sudden behavioural changes can be indicative of pain or something else being wrong. But, given that she's quilling, if it were my tiny friend, I'd give her a careful look-over, but take the wait-and-see approach to see if she's just trying to work out her unhappiness.


----------



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

She's about 2 months old, so hopefully it passes and it's just quilling
I've checked her over and she seems okay. 
If it doesn't stop shortly I'll call my vet.

She's bit once or twice before, 
Yesterday she was moody and tried to take a few nips, and today she's moody and managed to actually get me.


----------

